# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Xin giúp đỡ kết nối servo SanyoDenki

## vufree

Mình có bộ SanyoDenki 67ZA050MXXXC00 nhưng không tìm được tài liệu để kết nối. Mong Bác nào đụng qua con này rồi giúp đỡ Mình kết nối mach3 với, chứ cứ ngồi nhìn Nó rồi Nó nhìn Mình vậy thôi tiếc đứt ruột.
Cám ơn Các Bác nhiều

----------


## Ga con

Mấy đời BL super bắt đầu bằng số thì toàn bộ chạy speed/torque. Không kết nối với Mach3 hay các controller chạy mode vị trí được.

Có tận dụng làm spindle thì tạm tạm.

Thanks.

----------

vufree

----------


## ghoang

> Mình có bộ SanyoDenki 67ZA050MXXXC00 nhưng không tìm được tài liệu để kết nối. Mong Bác nào đụng qua con này rồi giúp đỡ Mình kết nối mach3 với, chứ cứ ngồi nhìn Nó rồi Nó nhìn Mình vậy thôi tiếc đứt ruột.
> Cám ơn Các Bác nhiều


Mã đuôi C01 là customized P/N, có phải mấy cái connector là D-SUB 15 chân? nếu đúng thế thì ca này khó :d

----------

vufree

----------


## ghoang

> Mấy đời BL super bắt đầu bằng số thì toàn bộ chạy speed/torque. Không kết nối với Mach3 hay các controller chạy mode vị trí được.
> 
> Có tận dụng làm spindle thì tạm tạm.
> 
> Thanks.


67Z chạy vị trí được đó Gacon

----------

vufree

----------


## Ga con

Không phải đời 67/68 chạy mạng sao anh.

Đúng là thấy nó e cũng bỏ qua không xem data. Nhà có mấy bộ spindle mấy đời này, kể cả PU-PV-PZ-PY mà có mấy các jack kia thì e cũng chả xem luôn.

Thanks.

----------


## vufree

Hình ảnh đây các Cụ Ạ. cọng dây encoder từ motor ra có 4 cặp : Vàng-trắng sọc vàng, Xanh lá- trắng sọc xanh lá. Xanh dương- trắng soc xanh đương, đỏ- trắng soc đỏ. không biết encode kiểu gì các Cụ nhỉ.
    Nó chỉ có 2 cổng CN1 và CN2, hoàn toàn không có cổng để parameter

    Mong các Cụ giúp 
    Cảm ơn Các Cụ nhiều.

----------


## ghoang

> Không phải đời 67/68 chạy mạng sao anh.
> 
> Đúng là thấy nó e cũng bỏ qua không xem data. Nhà có mấy bộ spindle mấy đời này, kể cả PU-PV-PZ-PY mà có mấy các jack kia thì e cũng chả xem luôn.
> 
> Thanks.


 67Z gần giống với PZ chỉ khác tính tương thích với motor khác nhau, còn 68 là mã motor. Driver có mấy cái jack đó mà nằm trên máy thì liên hệ bên bán máy chắc xin được manual, còn không thì ráng mò thôi, mình không có cái nào nên chịu, chỉ có loại Pxx và Sxx thôi

----------


## Ga con

Nam mập có bỏ nhà e một bộ 67 hay 68 gì 150A, spindle 10krpm kìa, mà lười quá không mò  :Big Grin: , nhge hắn bảo cũng không chạy được.

Mấy dòng BLsuper nói chung trừ khi nhìn thấy cái jack tín hiệu 50 chân thì còn cố.

Thanks.

----------


## vufree

Con này đúng là chạy Spindle Cụ ạ. Mình muốn dùnh mach3 điều khiển Nó chạy con Spindle theo bộ này luôn. Mong các Cụ ra tay giúp đỡ. Dòng này lên mạng search chẳng có tí thông tin nào cả. Cám ơn các Cụ nhiệu.

----------


## ghoang

> Hình ảnh đây các Cụ Ạ. cọng dây encoder từ motor ra có 4 cặp : Vàng-trắng sọc vàng, Xanh lá- trắng sọc xanh lá. Xanh dương- trắng soc xanh đương, đỏ- trắng soc đỏ. không biết encode kiểu gì các Cụ nhỉ.
>     Nó chỉ có 2 cổng CN1 và CN2, hoàn toàn không có cổng để parameter
> 
>     Mong các Cụ giúp 
>     Cảm ơn Các Cụ nhiều.


Hôm trước em có thấy 3 cái bây giờ xem lại hình đúng là ko có cổng để cắm cái teach. Khó quá bỏ qua đi cụ  :Smile:

----------

vufree

----------


## ghoang

> Nam mập có bỏ nhà e một bộ 67 hay 68 gì 150A, spindle 10krpm kìa, mà lười quá không mò , nhge hắn bảo cũng không chạy được.
> 
> Mấy dòng BLsuper nói chung trừ khi nhìn thấy cái jack tín hiệu 50 chân thì còn cố.
> 
> Thanks.


Kha kha thì ra lòng vòng nó lại qua nhà em, nếu có Jack 50 chân chắc chắn chạy được.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Kha kha thì ra lòng vòng nó lại qua nhà em, nếu có Jack 50 chân chắc chắn chạy được.


móa, kiếm cái board PY 050 để test thử xem okay ko mà chưa cóa, làm sao dám mua board 150 về gắn là spindle dc má  :Wink:

----------


## Ga con

Hôm trước bảo qua Q8 lấy đi không chịu, hai hôm sau sạch hết. 50, 100, 150 PY có hết, loại có jack 50 chân luôn.

Thanks.

----------


## ghoang

> Hôm trước bảo qua Q8 lấy đi không chịu, hai hôm sau sạch hết. 50, 100, 150 PY có hết, loại có jack 50 chân luôn.
> 
> Thanks.


Hèn chi thấy có 1 bác show hàng cả trăm bộ kha kha

----------


## ghoang

> móa, kiếm cái board PY 050 để test thử xem okay ko mà chưa cóa, làm sao dám mua board 150 về gắn là spindle dc má


Rất tiếc là tui không có chứ có cho ba mượn rồi  :Smile:

----------

